# Help, I need a diagnosis



## jbond (Mar 17, 2008)

I've been keeping a diary and still can't figure out my problem. I have loose stools generally, that are regular, but I usually have some harder pieces with the loose stools and they cause bleeding when they come out too fast from the loose part or gas. It's like constipation/diarhea.Do I have IBS?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well, it could be, but you shouldn't just self diagnosis.You want the bleeding checked by a doctor. It likely is just hemorrhoids getting irritated with a harder stool, but it might mean something else and only a doctor can tell the difference.Bleeding is a sign something else is going on. It often is just something else that bleeds (like a hemorrhoid) but it may be a different causing the bleeding.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Are you using any Immodium? Have you taken that previous to having trouble with BMs? That could be it.I know that lately I've had a frustrating/painful time trying to pass even the smallest BMs after having taken Immdium for diarrhea.You seriously don't know any foods that cause flare ups?


----------

